# allergic to shrimp??



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

I have been told if i devein the shrimp i can eat it, also been told to eat white shrimp. Well i tried white ones and my mouth , & throat still itched with eating one shrimp!! Will deveining work?????:whistling:


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

grey ghost said:


> I have been told if i devein the shrimp i can eat it, also been told to eat white shrimp. Well i tried white ones and my mouth , & throat still itched with eating one shrimp!! .................................................................................................. Did you peel it?????????????.............................lol


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes, i did peel it.


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

Are you allergic to iodine?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Got a friend with the same problem with or without the veins. She said it had something to do with the natural iodine in the meat of the shrimp. She loves them but won't look twice at them without a Epipen very close by. Read below and be damn careful!

"Epipen"; Epinephrine Injection, "Epinephrine injection is used to treat life-threatening allergic reactions caused by insect bites, foods, medications, latex, and other causes. Symptoms of allergic reaction include wheezing, shortness of breath, low blood pressure, hives, itching, swelling, stomach cramps, diarrhea, and loss of bladder control. Epinephrine is in a class of medications called sympathomimetic agents. It works by relaxing the muscles in the airways and tightening the blood vessels."


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

I have never been tested to no for sure (IODINE). Thats what clinics assume when i tell them i am allergic to shrimp.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Ask your Doctor. Know folks that are allergic to seafood, believe its the iodine, and the results aren't pretty, might be a trip to the ER....:sweatdrop:


----------



## acoustifunk (Mar 29, 2008)

It's in crab, lobster....well pretty much all shellfish!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

THKS boatjob, you are CORRECT! Thats first one i have tried in 20 yrs, i was just checking to see if i was still allergic to them eye melters!! LOL


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

I eat raw oysters all the time, no problems! knock on wood!


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wish I had better news but its just a guess. A visit to the Doc and some alergy test run and you will know for shore........ Shrimp suck anyways!!!!! 
Sorry, thought a lil white lie might ease the pain a little........... I love em...


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Chitostan is another element in shellfish that a lot of people are allergic to. not sure if I spelled it right. The military used a blod clotting agent a while back that was derived from it....worked better than quickclot, but people with shellfish allergies....well not so much!

TRP


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

In refrence to boatjobs, SHRIMP SUCK, LOL, that was good one BAHAHEEEEE< LOL I peeled 3 dozen, battered 3 doz, deep fried 3 doz for the family aand some friends the other day we got fresh from mobile bay, My mouth was watering had to try one!! still allergic!! itching


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

I wonder if the fresh water prawns would be OK for ya maybe ask your doc


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I like shrimp and all shellfish I've tried. But, if I eat them, I have projectile vomit and the worst runs for a few days. Feels like my body is purging and I'm gonna die. Its enough to stop me from eating it lol Also happens with fish. Idk what the problem is.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

*Shellfish Allergy Overview:*

Shellfish allergy is the most common food allergy among adults in the United States. About two percent of American adults have a shellfish allergy, and 0.1 percent of children have a shellfish allergy.
Unlike many food allergies, shellfish allergy is more likely to develop in adulthood than in early childhood. Shellfish allergies tend to be severe, lifelong food allergies.

*Symptoms of Shellfish Allergy:*

Symptoms of shellfish allergy usually appear within minutes to two hours of eating shellfish. Symptoms may include:

Skin reactions such as hives or eczema.
Allergic conjunctivitis: Itchy, red, watery eyes.
GI reactions such as nausea, abdominal pain, vomiting, or diarrhea.
Airways symptoms such as wheezing or coughing or runny nose.
Angioedema: Swelling of lips, tongue, or face
Shellfish allergies may cause a severe reaction called anaphylaxis. Anaphylaxis is a medical emergency that requires immediate medical care.
Shellfish allergy is the most common cause of Exercise-Induced Anaphylaxis, in which the combination of eating a food allergen and exercising causes anaphylaxis.

*What Are Shellfish, Anyway?:*

Shellfish are divided into two families: mollusks and crustaceans. Mollusks include clams, oysters, and squid. Crustaceans include shrimp, lobster, and crayfish. Shellfish may live in fresh or salt water -- or even on land.
People who are allergic to one type of crustacean, such as shrimp, are generally allergic to all other crustaceans. If you are allergic to crustaceans, you may or may not be able to eat mollusks such as clams or oysters. Allergy testing is the safest way to determine which shellfish, if any, you will be able to eat.
The allergenic protein in shellfish (tropomyosin) is not only found in sea creatures. People with shellfish allergies may also have reactions to land snails, dust mites, cockroaches, or other insects.

*Living With a Shellfish Allergy:*

Since there is no cure for shellfish allergy at this time, managing your shellfish allergy involves avoiding all shellfish and being prepared for future reactions. If you have been diagnosed with a severe shellfish allergy, your doctor will prescribe an epinephrine auto-injector (commonly called an Epi-Pen) that you will need to carry with you at all times.
Avoiding shellfish may seem easy, but food allergens can lurk in surprising places. You will need to learn to read labels to avoid shellfish, and learn to ask questions when you eat in restaurants.

*Shellfish and Labeling Laws:*

The Food Allergy Labeling Law (FALCPA) defines crustacean shellfish as one of the big eight allergens, but not mollusks. This means that manufacturers are not required to list the presence of clams, oysters, mussels, scallops or other mollusks in ingredient lists.
If you are allergic to crustacean shellfish, there is a likelihood that you may have a sensitivity to mollusks as well. Allergy testing can help you determine if mollusks are safe for you to eat.
You should always read ingredient labels carefully if you have shellfish allergies.

*Shellfish Allergy and Iodine:*

There are unsubstantiated concerns of a cross reactivity between shellfish allergy and iodine/contrast allergy -- some old medical forms still list this incorrectly as a contraindication. If you are allergic to shellfish, you do not need to avoid iodine or radiocontrast material. It is possible to be allergic to iodine or radiocontrast material, but those allergies are not related to shellfish allergies, so you do not need to worry about cross-reactions.

*Shellfish Poisoning:*

The symptoms of shellfish poisoning (also called paralytic shellfish poisoning and red tide) usually occur within 30 minutes of eating tainted shellfish, and may be confused with an allergic reaction. Shellfish poisoning is caused by a very potent toxin called saxitoxin that is released by algae-like organisms that live in two-shelled mollusks, such as clams and oysters. As such, this kind of toxin only affects mollusks, and not fish or lobster. Symptoms may include tingling or burning in the mouth or extremities, nausea, vomiting, and diarrhea. Shellfish poisoning can be very serious or even fatal. If you experience any of these symptoms after eating shellfish, seek emergency medical care.


----------

